# Video in news: Dogs of war are man's best friend in battle



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

seems every news organization is on the bandwagon now since the OBL raid and the Seal dog about MWDs. 

nice little video, though.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/43218816#43218816

just showing on msnbc.com


----------

